# Upgrade?



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I take it the database migration I think you said was planned for this weekend has been postponed? You may be having a stressful time but it would be interesting to know what the plan is, if you have a minute.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

WTF ????? lol


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

arcticfox said:


> WTF ????? lol


Not sure if that was directed at me or Lorian, but in case you weren't aware we had been told the forum would be offline all weekend, and I think Monday.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Ultrasonic said:


> I take it the database migration I think you said was planned for this weekend has been postponed? You may be having a stressful time but it would be interesting to know what the plan is, if you have a minute.


It's actually happening as we speak. I just haven't reached the point where I need to shut down this site yet.

I'm currently at the point of spring cleaning the existing system, deleting old forums, permanently deleting old deleted posts, removing users with zero posts that never log in etc. The new board is going to be a clean start.

I reckon this one will probably be shut down sometime this afternoon.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

will the stickies be back?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Lorian said:


> It's actually happening as we speak. I just haven't reached the point where I need to shut down this site yet.
> 
> I'm currently at the point of spring cleaning the existing system, deleting old forums, permanently deleting old deleted posts, removing users with zero posts that never log in etc. The new board is going to be a clean start.
> 
> I reckon this one will probably be shut down sometime this afternoon.


Will there be a new URL?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

safc49 said:


> will the stickies be back?


Stickies (or Pinned Threads as they'll be known...) will be back for essential information. I think UKM had sticky overload.... Some forums you had to scroll through stickies to get to the thread which was crazy. I want to find a better way of presenting and managing top rated and the most useful content.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Dan94 said:


> Will there be a new URL?


No, the url will remain the same.

This site will simply appear closed until the new one is good to go, and then I'll just switch it on.


----------



## STW31988 (Mar 9, 2015)

Any news on the stickies please? I could do with giving a couple of them a read before I start asking stupid questions


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> Any news on the stickies please? I could do with giving a couple of them a read before I start asking stupid questions


The actual threads still exist, so if there is a particular one you are after you should be able to find it with a search. A Google site search is probably the best bet at the moment.


----------

